# Best route to Millau



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

What is the best route from Calais to Millau, according to the sat nav, it takes me on the outskirts of Paris on the ring road. Has anybody driven this route? 

Thanks, Jason.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, driven that route a number of times, its all about timing as it can be a nightmare on the periphique. We now only negotiate Paris late at night. Spend the day shopping at Cite Europe, have a meal and a kip and set off later in the evening.

It is possible however to head on the A26 to Reims and then A4 to Troyes where you can cut across to join the A71/75 but its a bit of a detour.

The last time we negotiated the A1 in daylight hours it took us 4 hrs to travel the distance that should have taken 40 minutes.

Time it right and its okay


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Unfortunatlely because of time of work etc.. we will be be hitting the Paris ring road on a mid Monday morning  Might be best if we try another route.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Calais
Boulogne
Rouen
Chartres
Orleans
Clermont Ferrand
Millau

I did the trip last year

>>>Blog here<<<


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've done this route after a night of French Passion near Dunkirk. We did the round Paris bit after lunch but still it was busy though traffic was moving. Tomtom was magnificent. I would advise making sure you have a good aerial, external if necessary, as some of the route is through canyon-like areas and tunnels where the signal could well be lost at critical points.

Make a mental note of your exit "porte" on the peripherique before you start so if all else fails you know where to get off ! ( N20 or A 10/ E05 to Porte D'Orleans) Remember that the nearside lane is the entrance/ exit lane for local traffic too. It is all very logical and orderly and does not vary as do UK motorways. We were through in less than 30 minutes.

It is nothing like as bad as the M25 in my opinion.

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we went last year, got to paris about 11.00 and drove round no stops, very busy though, came back the same way, but much later about midnight and it was just as busy 8O 
Eiffel tower was all lit up, looked like a giant xmas tree. 

Doesn't seem to matter whether you go at 6am or pm its always busy, bit like a race track, cars and lorries darting in and out, if you don't like fast heavy traffic find another route.

You need either GPS, a good navigator, or a good memory for the route. Personally as my memory is shot, and my navigator should be.  I think GPS is the easiest.

Olley


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the quick replies.

Jason.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Oldskool on this one. Also the cheapest way of getting through France and in my view, the least busy and prettiest.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In best Harry Enfield voice - 'you don't wanna go that way' :roll: ...

A1 past Charles De Gaulle A/port onto A3 - A86 around SE Paris then onto A10 to Orleans etc, a lot quicker than the peripherique.

pete


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Just had a look at peejay's route and it looks quite straight forward. Anyone else travelled this way?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have done this route a couple of times. I'm not sure about it being quicker than the peripherique though. The latter is fast but organised and providing you know where you are leaving the ring road and the troad number and place you are aiming for then you really should not get lost. The other way is subject to more jams and slower drivers. So many factors outside your control that it has to depend purely on luck and traffic conditions really.

Either way there is a good campsite south of Orleans: Camping municipal Olivet. It's on an island on the Loriet river. I put a photo of it on my album but have not written it up for the database yet.

G


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jasp

Done that way a few times now and agree with Peejay a good and also cheap route on the peage. 

Good luck


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

oldskool has my vote !
Done it many times
If you are going there turn left at Severac the chateau half way between Clermont & Millau. Travel for about 10 miles past Massegros until you get to St Rome de Dolan and you will reach the quietest campsite with the most magnificent views ever! 2000 ft drop to Gorges du Tarn, vultures flying overhead. No shops no nothing!(don't tell too many people)
Barry


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Calais, stop at Le Touquet aire first night, then Rouen, Evereux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans then we cut across to Gien, Nevers, and down to Clermont Ferrand and then on the free motorway down to Millau, we came up that way in February, snow on the top in the fields but motorway was clear, fantastic scenery, only toll is Millau Bridge gone up to 8.10 Euros' Don't miss it!!!!
Site just this side of Dreux if you want one, you'll find it in the Caravan Club Europe book. Municipal south east of Clermont Ferrand with Aire outside very good also in book.

Only been via Paris once and we found it a complete nightmare. We always now use the above route, fantastic scenery, the main roads are very good even the bits where you have to go through a town or village but a lot of them have bypasses now and the free motorway south of Clermont Ferrand is about 100 miles or more, really good road. 

Over the border into Spain campsite about 10 miles south of the border at a place called Capmany good restaurant if it is open, can't remember which night they close, think it's Monday, good for another night stop.

If going further south we only use the Autopista (toll road) to get round Barcelona because accidently ended up in the centre one year and yet another nightmare!!!!

Have a good journey


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I'm with Oldskool on this one best route and the cheapest till you get to Veirzon then the toll gets expensive.
Ron


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ron

The non toll route from Vierzon to Clement Ferrand is a good road, the only toll you need to pay is at Millau


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Pete.

Any route away from Paris is great.

Is it possible to put road numbers to the route you recommend might be easier to follow for people not familiar with driving in France............  aido


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure if this will work

Follow the >>>Link<<<


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Pete .

That worked great ,have put in in to favourites thanks.......aido


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

"A1 past Charles De Gaulle A/port onto A3 - A86 around SE Paris then onto A10 to Orleans etc, a lot quicker than the peripherique. "

Agree on this... I did this route 4 times last year. If you dont mind a little heavy traffic ( like the M25 ) from Calais just head for Paris. After the Airport just look for signs to BOURDOUX.. I seems strange but that will get your round Paris, all on motorway and once the other side your will get signs for Orleans..
Avoiding peak times will help...
The route via Rouen is also okay and time wise is slightly longer.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

This is a fairly regular drive for us although we use Dunkirk and Oldschools route with some fine tuning is the way we have settled on, tried many other routes, more scenic, faster, etc but its always ended up as 3 days driving from here in Spain whatever route we use, generally the only toll we pay is from chartres down to clermont ferrand (makes a big difference to driving time) sometimes go under the bridge (no toll) sometimes over it, we have done this route 8 times since July 2006 I think having a mad French driver hit the rear end going round Paris is too risky for us, last crossing was only a few weeks ago 92 euros return with Norfolk Line, incidentally as we use Tom Tom and trust Jane I dont look closely at every sign and junction but on the last trip thro Rouen I took note of the route and found it to be the one recently suggested by Gillian after exiting the tunnel from the north and driving along next to the river, I was going to follow Gillians route but found Tom Tom doing it for me which was handy as its certainly the way thro Rouen, I always set up an itinery on Tom Tom


----------

